# Happy Birthday to the "King"



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 9, 2004)

Elvis Aaron Presley
January 8, 1935 - August 16, 1977 
(Would have been 69)
25 years after he has passed.... last year, he still made 38 million!  WoW

************

Elvis charted more songs on Billboard's Hot 100 than any other artist. (149)
Elvis spent more weeks at the top of the charts than any other artist. (80)
Elvis had the greatest number of consecutive #1 hits. (10)
Elvis is second only to the Beatles in total of #1 hits. (18)

Elvis has the second most Multi-Platinum records (19)
   (The Beatles have 24; Led Zepplin has 13)

Elvis has more Gold records than any other artist (81)
   (Barbara Streisand has 42; The Beatles have 41)

Elvis has more Platinum records than any other artist (43)
   (The Beatles have 36; Barbara Streisand has 26)


No wonder they call him The King.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 13, 2004)

She sure has his eyes!!!


----------

